# Piratpartiet kör Gentoo

## hensan

Skulle just gå och titta hur det stod till med Piratpartiet, men dom verkar ha lite serverproblem och nu letar dom efter en Gentoo guru som kan hjälpa dom  :Smile: 

Kolla parantesen längst ner på sidan: http://piratpartiet.se/

EDIT: Dom verkar ha fått ordning på sidan nu.

----------

## javaMartin

Lite gammalt inlägg det här, men ändå... 

Kör dom fortfarande med Gentoo på PiratPartiet   :Question: 

Jag har hört att har gått över till Ubuntu     :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kallamej

Huvudsiten ligger tydligen på en Ubuntu-server. Forumet på IIS...

----------

